# Canon RF 5.2mm f/2.8L Dual Fisheye VR Demo



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 20, 2021)

> A couple of weeks ago Canon Asia posted a VR demonstration of the brand-new Canon RF 5.2mm f/2.8L Dual Lens Fisheye on their YouTube Channel. I finally had the chance to view the video on my son’s Oculus, which he seems to always hide from me.
> I think this lens is going to bring many new creators into the VR space.  I think this lens is going to make things easy for anyone to get into it.
> If Canon’s VR software which will be subscription-based is well done, this lens is going to be a big seller.
> I highly recommend you check out the above video with whatever VR viewing device you may have.
> *Preorder: Canon RF 5.2mm f/2.8L Dual Fisheye Lens*



Continue reading...


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 20, 2021)

It's pretty impressive using a google cardboard thingy for your phone as well. I wish my phone would have a better resolution, 2532 x 1170 divided over 2 eyes gives a noticeable screen-door effect.
Now I need to find a pair of affordable, stand-alone VR goggles that don't require facebook.....


----------



## RayValdez360 (Oct 20, 2021)

The compression is very bad. The real footage probably looks crazy in 8k.


----------



## amorse (Oct 20, 2021)

I'm definitely curious to get a real look at it with a VR headset, but I do wish they had another video option to check out. Maybe it's just my own personal taste, but I am having a hard time watching more than a few seconds of that video.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 20, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> It's pretty impressive using a google cardboard thingy for your phone as well. I wish my phone would have a better resolution, 2532 x 1170 divided over 2 eyes gives a noticeable screen-door effect.
> Now I need to find a pair of affordable, stand-alone VR goggles that don't require facebook.....


HTC Vive! I just bought my son Oculus last Christmas because of the price. I do hate the Facebook thing.


----------



## pauloancarvalho (Oct 20, 2021)

Wow! This is incredible!


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Oct 20, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> The compression is very bad. The real footage probably looks crazy in 8k.



Yah, compression appears to be a big factor even once you are at 4K. In my experience, even at 4K VR, anything below ~50Mbps has clearly noticeable artifacts, and you get big benefits all the way up to to 200MBPS (H265). Obviously, if you go up to 8K, you are going to need much higher bit rates than 4k to avoid artifacts.


----------



## pauloancarvalho (Oct 20, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> The compression is very bad. The real footage probably looks crazy in 8k.


Looks good to me on my 27k inch Apple Display, and I'm a professional video editor. This is very good quality. (make sure you manually select the higher output possible, 4320s or 2160s, lower than that I start noticing some compression artifacts, but nothing too crazy anyway)


----------



## snappy604 (Oct 20, 2021)

Agree on the manually select quality.. also read instructions.. via browser meh, but via YouTube app you can look around


----------



## Berowne (Oct 20, 2021)

snappy604 said:


> Agree on the manually select quality.. also read instructions.. via browser meh, but via YouTube app you can look around


... look around, like Google Street-View?


----------



## RayValdez360 (Oct 20, 2021)

pauloancarvalho said:


> Looks good to me on my 27k inch Apple Display, and I'm a professional video editor. This is very good quality. (make sure you manually select the higher output possible, 4320s or 2160s, lower than that I start noticing some compression artifacts, but nothing too crazy anyway)


I did that 4k and 8k look no different. It's not clean.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Oct 20, 2021)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> Yah, compression appears to be a big factor even once you are at 4K. In my experience, even at 4K VR, anything below ~50Mbps has clearly noticeable artifacts, and you get big benefits all the way up to to 200MBPS (H265). Obviously, if you go up to 8K, you are going to need much higher bit rates than 4k to avoid artifacts.


I hope we can download the actually footage. 8K Vr seems kinda cool to watch.


----------



## PilslF (Oct 20, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> The compression is very bad. The real footage probably looks crazy in 8k.


agree, wish there was a way to download the master file somehow


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Oct 20, 2021)

pauloancarvalho said:


> Looks good to me on my 27k inch Apple Display, and I'm a professional video editor. This is very good quality. (make sure you manually select the higher output possible, 4320s or 2160s, lower than that I start noticing some compression artifacts, but nothing too crazy anyway)



The real test is VR, and it’s artifact filled mess shot at 30fps (the limit of the R5 in 8k). Canon showing their inexperience with the format by debuting footage shot at 30fps for VR.


----------



## Tidy Media (Oct 21, 2021)

This feels like a fever dream


----------



## Kit. (Oct 21, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> The compression is very bad. The real footage probably looks crazy in 8k.


I wouldn't expect 8k quality for it. Not even 4k quality off-center. It just doesn't have the proper number of pixels to start with.


----------



## manwithafrotto (Oct 21, 2021)

Watched this on my quest 2 in VR, youtube and highest quality setting. Absolute garbage video quality, I can't believe Canon would use something of this quality to demo a new product. My insta360 EVO records higher quality VR180.


----------



## Hector1970 (Oct 21, 2021)

Such an annoying video to demonstrate it. It explains the concept and you can move it around but that music is awful and a lifeless performance. Surely they was something better they could have used to demo it


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Oct 21, 2021)

manwithafrotto said:


> Watched this on my quest 2 in VR, youtube and highest quality setting. Absolute garbage video quality, I can't believe Canon would use something of this quality to demo a new product. My insta360 EVO records higher quality VR180.



Agreed. They would have been much better using 4K 10 bit at 60fps as the source file, and then using Vimeo so they can make the original (uncompressed) available for download. Would have resulted in much better IQ and smoothness. Also, they choose a very dynamic scene which will make compression on Youtube look so much worse.

I am still going to pre-order this, but I won't keep it unless it ends up compatible with the R3, which can do 6K raw at 60fps.


----------



## jam05 (Oct 22, 2021)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> The real test is VR, and it’s artifact filled mess shot at 30fps (the limit of the R5 in 8k). Canon showing their inexperience with the format by debuting footage shot at 30fps for VR.


BS. You can cast VR from the headset to PC. May you should choose another device to view it on. Looks stunning ln my 65" monitor. The camera operator is not "Canon". Canon is a pioneer in 8k. Maybe a review in of the formats history.


----------



## jam05 (Oct 22, 2021)

Hector1970 said:


> Such an annoying video to demonstrate it. It explains the concept and you can move it around but that music is awful and a lifeless performance. Surely they was something better they could have used to demo it


Get yourself a different device from which to view


----------



## jam05 (Oct 22, 2021)

manwithafrotto said:


> Watched this on my quest 2 in VR, youtube and highest quality setting. Absolute garbage video quality, I can't believe Canon would use something of this quality to demo a new product. My insta360 EVO records higher quality VR180.


Check your settings. Looks absolutely great on mine. Its your device setup. I cast my Quest to my TV and it looks great. Youtube 8k ?? For real. Please


----------



## jam05 (Oct 22, 2021)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> Agreed. They would have been much better using 4K 10 bit at 60fps as the source file, and then using Vimeo so they can make the original (uncompressed) available for download. Would have resulted in much better IQ and smoothness. Also, they choose a very dynamic scene which will make compression on Youtube look so much worse.
> 
> I am still going to pre-order this, but I won't keep it unless it ends up compatible with the R3, which can do 6K raw at 60fps.


Can you read??


----------



## jam05 (Oct 22, 2021)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> Yah, compression appears to be a big factor even once you are at 4K. In my experience, even at 4K VR, anything below ~50Mbps has clearly noticeable artifacts, and you get big benefits all the way up to to 200MBPS (H265). Obviously, if you go up to 8K, you are going to need much higher bit rates than 4k to avoid artifacts.


Your VR or display system is lacking. Obviously not processing the information correctly


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Oct 22, 2021)

jam05 said:


> Can you read??


I don’t know what you are referring to.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Oct 22, 2021)

jam05 said:


> Your VR or display system is lacking. Obviously not processing the information correctly


You are not specificity adressing anything I said, so it’s impossible to respond. If you don’t understand the point about bit rates, you should do some research.


----------



## manwithafrotto (Oct 22, 2021)

jam05 said:


> Check your settings. Looks absolutely great on [my quest 2]. Its your device setup. I cast my Quest to my TV and it looks great. Youtube 8k ?? For real. Please



Seems like we have wildly different opinions on what looks great. Some people prefer their cucumbers pickled though

As I said before, vr180 video straight from my insta EVO looks better than whatever this garbage is Canon choose to demo.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Oct 23, 2021)

manwithafrotto said:


> Seems like we have wildly different opinions on what looks great. Some people prefer their cucumbers pickled though
> 
> As I said before, vr180 video straight from my insta EVO looks better than whatever this garbage is Canon choose to demo.


i think the bitrate is too low. I dont know why people dont notice all the compression artifacts. I have a new laptop and watched it on a plasma tv and a pro 10 bit 4k monitor. Looks the same.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 23, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> i think the bitrate is too low. I dont know why people dont notice all the compression artifacts. I have a new laptop and watched it on a plasma tv and a pro 10 bit 4k monitor. Looks the same.


Which quality setting did you use in youtube? Try downloading the 8k version with something like Youtube Premium ($$) or youtube-dl (gratis) and playing that.


----------



## manwithafrotto (Oct 24, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> Which quality setting did you use in youtube? Try downloading the 8k version with something like Youtube Premium ($$) or youtube-dl (gratis) and playing that.


I have youtube premium and there is no option to download.. even going to their "stats for nerds" doesn't show anything about bitrate. It's obviously abysmally small.


----------



## Hector1970 (Oct 26, 2021)

jam05 said:


> Get yourself a different device from which to view


It's not the quality of the image, its the quality of the content used. They could surely have used something more entertaining to demonstrate it


----------

